# reliance usb netconnect on ubuntu 8.04??



## tgpraveen (Sep 25, 2008)

how do i configure reliance usb netconnect on ubuntu 8.04??

when in terminal i type wvdialconf then the usb modem is not detected.

anyone who has successfully done this pls help me.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 26, 2008)

What do you see when you enter the command
wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
as root?


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 27, 2008)

praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.


Scanning your serial ports for a modem.


WvModem<*1>: Cannot set information for serial port.
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- 

failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

WvModem<*1>: Cannot set information for serial port.

ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port 

Scan<*1>: S2   S3  




Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?


Please read the FAQ at *open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial


If you still have problems, send mail to <wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca>.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 27, 2008)

Tried inserting the modem in another port?


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 27, 2008)

u mean in another usb port? ok will try that
though dont see how it will help.

any other suggestions?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 27, 2008)

^^Port you are using may be faulty. Did you try the command dmesg after connecting the modem to computer. Is the modem recognised here?


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 27, 2008)

well the port aint faulty as it recognises pen drives when  i connect in that port
and my pc has dual boot and in win xp it recognises and connects successfully frm that port

any more ideas. i have no idea whats going wrong?
pls make this work for me and then i will virtually never hav to use xp again/


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2008)

Little Googling would help
*www.google.co.in/search?q=reliance+ubuntu


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ tried couldnt find anything that works .
if u get something pls tell.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 30, 2008)

Follow the given steps and u should be able to connect....
1. goto terminal and type "lsusb". You should get message something like this : -
    Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
    Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
    Bus 001 Device 004: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. 
    Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04fc:0003 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd CM1092 Optical Scroller Mouse
    Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
    Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04f2:b015 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
    Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
    Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Youll see a bunch of lines of the form:  Bus XYZ Device XYZ: ID AAAA:BBBB [Name of Device]
Now write down that AAAA and that BBBB.
You should see ur modem there... Mine is Huawei so i got it at 2nd place... If u are not able to get it type the same command "lsusb" again and u will get it...


2. Run the following command :
    modprobe usbserial vendor=0xAAAA product=0xBBBB
Replace the AAAA and BBBB with the id u wrote down earlier...

3. Now we can configure wvdial. Well need to edit the wvdial.conf file. So do this: 
sudo nano -w /etc/wvdial.conf

4.Edit it so that the [Dialer Defaults] section looks like this: 

[Dialer Defaults] 
Init1 = ATZ 
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
Stupid Mode = 1 
Modem Type = USB Modem 
ISDN = 0 
Phone = #777 
New PPPD = yes 
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0 
Username = Your username here (generally ur number here)
Password = Your Password (generally ur number here)
Baud = 460800 

Here, replace username and password with the ones provided to you by Reliance.

5. Lets test if everythings working. Type: 
    sudo wvdial

6. If everythings configured properly, you should see a series of lines in the terminal and the connection should be successful. You might want to fire up the browser and visit a site to check if its working. Most probably u will get some lines and at one point it will get stuck... So dont panick fire up ur firefox and check if sites are opening... remember to uncheck the box "Work Offline" in the file menu of firefox.

7. Now Install GNOME-PPP package. to do so type in the following in Terminal :
    sudo aptitude update 
    sudo aptitude install wvdial gnome-ppp

8. After the installation start up gnome-ppp by :
    gksudo gnome-ppp

9. Click Setup

10. In the Modem page, set Device to "/tty/USB0", Type -> USB Modem, Speed -> 460800, Volume -> Off, Wait for Dialtone -> Checked.

11. Close the Setup page, type your username and password in the respective boxes and click connect. If you did everything right, the connection should get established.

           Remember everytime u restart the ubuntu and plug in ur usb modem u need to run the following commands in terminal :
1. lsusb
2. modprobe usbserial vendor=0xAAAA product=0xBBBB
    (replace AAAA and BBBB with the id u noted in the starting of the process).


----------



## tgpraveen (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ well dude thanks for trying but i am facing a problem the modem is not getting detected only i have put it in different ports i have put it in ports whre it works in xp but still tno use in linux...

see the results for ur self...



praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 16d5:6001  
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1058:1001 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. External Hard Disk
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 16d5:6001  
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 16d5:6001  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ sudo lsusb
[sudo] password for praveen: 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 16d5:6001  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 16d5:6001  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c01b Logitech, Inc. MX310 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ 

PLS HELP REALLY MEANS A LOT TO ME.
thx in advance.


----------



## latino_ansari (Oct 1, 2008)

dude... No idea man... I am also newbie 2 linux....


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 1, 2008)

pls someone else?


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 4, 2008)

try lspci and post the results


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 5, 2008)

praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ lspci
\00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP PCI/AGP Bridge
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4367 (rev 01)
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4368 (rev 01)
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4365 (rev 01)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SMBus (rev 03)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4369 (rev 01)
00:14.2 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 436E Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 436c (rev 01)
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4362 (rev 01)
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4361 (rev 03)
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2008)

Try Rim forums: *www.rimweb.in/forums/index.php?showforum=4

Also, please post output dmesg

What the model & manufacturer of device which you have?


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 5, 2008)

ADM-100C manufacturer is AnyData i think but not sure. software for winxp is AnyData CDMA dialer.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Also, please post output dmesg


Need to check if the card it really supported on Linux.
If its not, then you have use it on windows only or get a compatible card.


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 9, 2008)

praveen@praveen-desktop:~$ dmesg
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-19-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-19.36-generic)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fff0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000005fff0000 - 000000005fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000005fff3000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] 639MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f50b0
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 393200) 0 entries of 256 used
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376
[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   393200
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   393200
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 393200
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 1279 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 162545 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00F6ED0 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6ED0, 0014 (r0 RS350 )
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 5FFF3000, 002C (r1 RS350  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 5FFF3040, 0074 (r1 RS350  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 5FFF30C0, 2EDE (r1 RS350  AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 5FFF0000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 5FFF5FC0, 0068 (r1 RS350  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
[    0.000000] ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ec00000)
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 390129
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=fdf192f4-69b8-4e54-8fc6-62236c15bb2c ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)
[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 2411.649 MHz processor.
[   35.761466] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   35.761472] console [tty0] enabled
[   35.762594] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   35.763629] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   35.860821] Memory: 1547020k/1572800k available (2177k kernel code, 24564k reserved, 1006k data, 368k init, 655296k highmem)
[   35.860832] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   35.860833]     fixmap  : 0xfff4b000 - 0xfffff000   ( 720 kB)
[   35.860834]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[   35.860835]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)
[   35.860837]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
[   35.860838]       .init : 0xc0421000 - 0xc047d000   ( 368 kB)
[   35.860839]       .data : 0xc0320474 - 0xc041bdc4   (1006 kB)
[   35.860840]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0320474   (2177 kB)
[   35.860844] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   35.860925] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[   35.940843] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4826.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=9653542)
[   35.940893] Security Framework initialized
[   35.940909] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   35.940934] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[   35.940941] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   35.940952] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   35.941176] Initializing cgroup subsys ns
[   35.941183] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
[   35.941200] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   35.941217] CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K
[   35.941220] CPU: L2 cache: 512K
[   35.941225] CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
[   35.941228] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00004400 00000000 00000000 00000000
[   35.941245] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
[   35.941268] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   35.957315] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   35.959219] Freeing SMP alternatives: 11k freed
[   35.959388] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   36.307629] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
[   36.307693] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
[   36.323971] CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07
[   36.324016] Total of 1 processors activated (4826.77 BogoMIPS).
[   36.324084] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[   36.324258] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[   36.363927] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
[   36.363973] ...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.
[   36.363977] ...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.
[   36.508120] Brought up 1 CPUs
[   36.508147] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[   36.508151]  domain 0: span 01
[   36.508153]   groups: 01
[   36.508387] net_namespace: 64 bytes
[   36.508396] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   36.509006] Time: 20:52:07  Date: 10/08/08
[   36.509044] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   36.509315] EISA bus registered
[   36.509335] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[   36.535412] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfada0, last bus=2
[   36.535415] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   36.535420] Setting up standard PCI resources
[   36.537839] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[   36.540687] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[   36.540691] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)
[   36.540706] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[   36.544296] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[   36.545102] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4
[   36.545123] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[   36.545305] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]
[   36.545430] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]
[   36.554401] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   36.554489] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   36.554576] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   36.554662] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   36.554788] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   36.554829] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[   36.554841] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[   36.557424] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
[   36.557428] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[   36.557434] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[   36.557741] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[   36.557745] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   36.583969] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   36.583972] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   36.584077] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[   36.587952] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
[   36.595992] system 00:00: iomem range 0xcec00-0xcffff has been reserved
[   36.595996] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[   36.595999] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[   36.596002] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   36.596005] system 00:00: iomem range 0x5fff0000-0x5fffffff could not be reserved
[   36.596008] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[   36.596011] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[   36.596014] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x5ffeffff could not be reserved
[   36.596017] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
[   36.596021] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
[   36.596024] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff could not be reserved
[   36.596031] system 00:02: ioport range 0x228-0x22f has been reserved
[   36.596034] system 00:02: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved
[   36.596037] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved
[   36.596040] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved
[   36.596042] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved
[   36.596045] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved
[   36.596048] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6d has been reserved
[   36.596051] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved
[   36.596053] system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd6-0xcd7 has been reserved
[   36.596056] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x40fe has been reserved
[   36.596059] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4210-0x4217 has been reserved
[   36.596070] system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[   36.596072] system 00:07: ioport range 0x220-0x225 has been reserved
[   36.626589] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[   36.626592]   IO window: disabled.
[   36.626597]   MEM window: f4000000-f6ffffff
[   36.626601]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
[   36.626605] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4
[   36.626608]   IO window: c000-cfff
[   36.626612]   MEM window: f8000000-f80fffff
[   36.626616]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   36.626642] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   36.663962] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   36.664454] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[   36.665927] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   36.666930] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[   36.666936] TCP reno registered
[   36.676110] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   37.127212] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[   37.363962] Freeing initrd memory: 7324k freed
[   37.364726] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   37.364748] audit(1223499127.360:1): initialized
[   37.365015] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[   37.367452] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   37.367554] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   37.367727] io scheduler noop registered
[   37.367730] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   37.367732] io scheduler deadline registered
[   37.367747] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   37.367804] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[   37.368163] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   37.720855] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   37.757782] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   37.757909] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   37.758036] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   37.758190] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
[   37.759053] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   37.760081] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   37.760170] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[   37.760300] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303S2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   37.760303] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
[   37.760829] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   37.766548] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   37.766704] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   37.766713] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   37.766720] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   37.766733] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   37.766737] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[   37.766739] cpuidle: using governor menu
[   37.766862] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   37.766901] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   37.766947] registered taskstats version 1
[   37.767057]   Magic number: 12:87:902
[   37.767157]   hash matches device ptyvf
[   37.767220] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[   37.767222] EDD information not available.
[   37.767810] Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed
[   37.794235] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[   39.065046] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[   39.094462] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   39.094482] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]
[   39.699498] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   39.699534] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   39.704279] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   39.755653] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   39.766672] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   39.766744] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   39.766762] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller
[   39.769936] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   39.769968] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf8105000
[   39.827375] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   39.827411] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   39.827422] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   39.843133] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[   39.851182] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
[   39.931182] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   39.931203] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller
[   39.931238] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   39.931256] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 16, io mem 0xf8100000
[   39.967550] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   39.991103] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   39.991136] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   39.991147] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   39.994794] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   40.095137] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   40.095155] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller
[   40.095191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   40.095239] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 16, io mem 0xf8101000
[   40.234572] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[   40.247073] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   40.247239] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   40.247270] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   40.247279] hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   40.350796] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   40.351560] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc000, 00:0f:ea:eb:1d:82, IRQ 17
[   40.351564] eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
[   40.354726] sata_sil 0000:00:14.2: version 2.3
[   40.354790] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   40.357135] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)
[   40.358925] scsi0 : sata_sil
[   40.360523] scsi1 : sata_sil
[   40.360600] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xf8103000 tf 0xf8103080 irq 18
[   40.360604] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xf8103000 tf 0xf81030c0 irq 18
[   40.669957] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
[   40.981436] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
[   40.982635] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   40.982705] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.1 disabled
[   40.991518] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   40.995183] scsi2 : pata_atiixp
[   40.996345] scsi3 : pata_atiixp
[   40.997222] ata3: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
[   40.997227] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
[   41.221323] ata3.00: HPA unlocked: 78163247 -> 78165360, native 78165360
[   41.221331] ata3.00: ATA-6: ST340014A, 3.54, max UDMA/100
[   41.221334] ata3.00: 78165360 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 
[   41.221351] ata3.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
[   41.237488] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33
[   41.348896] usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[   41.481965] usb 3-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   41.712743] ata4.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352A, TS01, max UDMA/33
[   41.712774] ata4.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, 1.00, max UDMA/33
[   41.712790] ata4.00: simplex DMA is claimed by other device, disabling DMA
[   41.712793] ata4.01: simplex DMA is claimed by other device, disabling DMA
[   41.784239] usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[   41.876486] ata4.00: configured for PIO4
[   41.993798] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   42.040125] ata4.01: configured for PIO4
[   42.040289] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST340014A        3.54 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   42.040939] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352A TS01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   42.041264] scsi 3:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   42.051340] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[   42.051348] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[   42.065385] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   42.065504] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors (40021 MB)
[   42.065522] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   42.065525] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   42.065550] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   42.065615] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 78165360 512-byte hardware sectors (40021 MB)
[   42.065629] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   42.065632] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   42.065655] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   42.065659]  sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   42.088318]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 >
[   42.128523] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   42.136601] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   42.136649] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[   42.136671] scsi 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
[   42.138304] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 1x/48x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   42.138311] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   42.138389] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   42.141885] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
[   42.141971] sr 3:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
[   42.295491] usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
[   42.551901] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   42.570144] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
[   42.570363] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   42.578052] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input2
[   42.583201] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1
[   42.583230] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   42.583235] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   42.591123] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
[   42.597762] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[   42.599369] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[   42.599376] USB Mass Storage support registered.
[   42.599519] usb-storage: device found at 4
[   42.599522] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[   42.685035] Attempting manual resume
[   42.685041] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:6
[   42.685043] PM: Checking swsusp image.
[   42.685365] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   42.732591] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   42.732608] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   47.591796] usb-storage: device scan complete
[   47.592400] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       5000AAK External 1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
[   47.593747] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
[   47.594621] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[   47.594624] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00
[   47.594627] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   47.595625] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
[   47.596493] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[   47.596496] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00
[   47.596498] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[   47.596504]  sdb: sdb1
[   47.607561] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[   47.607620] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
[   54.905552] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   54.967297] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   55.032632] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
[   55.144431] agpgart: Detected Ati IGP9100/M chipset
[   55.150837] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf0000000
[   55.209304] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device
[   55.964242] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[   55.975199] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   55.975319] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[   55.991149] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   56.097216] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5
[   57.030780] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[   58.191909] irda_init()
[   58.191942] NET: Registered protocol family 23
[   58.379613] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5* -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   58.491608] parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   58.491651] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
[   58.843573] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   58.843982] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008
[   60.908717] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   60.982185] Adding 979924k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979924k
[   61.561361] EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal
[   62.915067] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   63.787010] No dock devices found.
[   65.282698] apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
[   65.282706] apm: overridden by ACPI.
[   65.441176] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   65.693300] audit(1223479356.937:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=4863 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
[   68.894163] eth0: link down
[   69.024589] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
[   69.025572] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   69.025578] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   69.025583] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   69.072200] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9
[   69.072207] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   69.143846] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   69.151303] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   69.151314] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
[   72.883504] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
[   72.883522] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
[   72.883563] agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 8x mode
[   83.377474] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   83.378148] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   83.378971] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
praveen@praveen-desktop:~$*


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2008)

As far as i can tell, Linux is not detecting your card. 

1) Install drivers(if any)
2) If no drivers are available then, Buy a supported device


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 9, 2008)

from where do u suggest i install the drivers from and how?
i do have a cd i got with it but it has only driviers for xp and vista.

i am not able to properly use wine to install it is this even possible?

any suggestions?


----------

